# y'a t-il des jeux pour ipod nano 4e g



## clubfan (22 Février 2009)

tout est dans le titre ... 


y'en a t-il ?


----------



## DeepDark (22 Février 2009)

et bienvenue.

Oui il y en a.

Il faut aller dans la section "Jeux iPod" d'iTunes pour les acheter.
(ne pas aller sur lApp Store).


----------



## clubfan (22 Février 2009)

voici ou j'arrive :





et les jeux sont pour mon ipod ce qui sont dessous ?


----------



## DeepDark (22 Février 2009)

Oui


----------



## clubfan (22 Février 2009)

merci beaucoup


----------

